# Walpurgis night = βαλπούργια νύχτα, βαλπούργεια νύχτα



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Η *Βαλπούργη* (*Walpurga*) γεννήθηκε (τον 8ο αιώνα) στο Ντέβον της Αγγλίας από οικογένεια τοπικού ηγεμόνα. Ο άγιος Βονιφάτιος (ο Άγγλος που προσηλύτισε στο χριστιανισμό τους Φράγκους και είναι ο προστάτης άγιος της Γερμανίας) ήταν θείος της Βαλπούργης (αδελφός της μητέρας της). Η Βαλπούργη και οι δύο αδελφοί της πήγαν στη Γερμανία να βοηθήσουν τον Βονιφάτιο στον εκχριστιανισμό των γερμανικών φύλων. Για το έργο της και την αρετή της ανακηρύχτηκε αγία και η μνήμη της γιορτάζεται από τους Ρωμαιοκαθολικούς την 1η Μαΐου. Η γιορτή της Βαλπούργης μπλέχτηκε με τα τοπικά εορταστικά έθιμα της παραμονής της πρωτομαγιάς και έτσι η γερμανική *Walpurgisnacht* (αγγλικά *Walpurgis Night*), *η βαλπούργεια* ή *βαλπούργια νύχτα* όπως έγινε στα ελληνικά, περιγράφει ειδικότερα τις τελετές μαγισσών που μαζεύονται σε βουνό μαζί με τους δαίμονες να γιορτάσουν την άνοιξη (που στο βορρά έρχεται με κάποια καθυστέρηση). Μια τέτοια νύχτα περιγράφει και ο Γκαίτε στον Φάουστ (λεπτομέρειες εδώ), σκηνή που αξιοποιεί βέβαια ο Γκουνό (ευκαιρία για βιντεάκι, αλλά όχι από την όπερα).

Γενικότερα οι βαλπούργιες νύχτες περιγράφουν οργιαστικές τελετές και νύχτες οργίων. Εδώ κάποιος έχει μαζέψει αρκετά ζωγραφικά έργα με μάγισσες στις σκούπες τους και άλλες βαλπούργιες εξαλλοσύνες.

Η ορθογραφία της κατάληξης είναι προβληματική. _Βαλπούργεια_ στον Σταματάκο, τον Δημητράκο και το ΛΝΕΓ (για την ακρίβεια, _βαλπουργεία_ στην καθαρεύουσα), _βαλπουργία_ στον Δρανδάκη, *βαλπούργια* φαίνεται να προτιμάει σήμερα το διαδίκτυο.

Για την αγία, ωστόσο, το όνομα *Βαλπούργη* είναι καθιερωμένο, κάτι που φαίνεται να αγνοεί ο συντάκτης του άρθρου της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας για τον αστεροειδή με τον αύξοντα αριθμό 256 που ονομάζεται Βαλπούργη από το 1886. Άκου εκεί *Βαλπούργκα. Κακούργκα κενωνία!



Ιστογραφία:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Walburga
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walpurgis_Night
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/15526b.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faust,_Part_1







http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-dc.org/sub_image.cfm?image_id=3370


----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

βαλπούργια = 23.000
βαλπουργία = 9.590
...τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι μόνος μου... :)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 10, 2012)

Απαραίτητο βιντεάκι (βάζω αυτή την εκτέλεση για να ξαναδούμε και το πιο ωραίο επεισόδιο της _Φαντασίας_ του Ντίσνεϊ):


----------

